# New Toyota Commercial



## MrFSS (May 3, 2010)

Have you noticed the train engine in the opening seconds of the new Toyota *commercial*?

Sort of looks like this one.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 3, 2010)

Commercial here.


----------



## MrFSS (May 3, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Commercial here.


The link is also in my original post.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 3, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Commercial here.
> ...


Doh!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 6, 2010)

Not really sure why, but I actually like both the train and airplane commercials.

Both are set in the 30's art deco period, I think.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 6, 2010)

MrFSS said:


>


Isn't that like a "shell" placed over a regular, old, steam loco?


----------



## battalion51 (May 7, 2010)

The biggest question is will the gas peddles work right. Or do they need to install a dead man feature so you don't become a dead man? :lol:


----------



## jis (May 7, 2010)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Isn't that like a "shell" placed over a regular, old, steam loco?


All streamlined steam locos are a shell placed over a regular old steam loco. 

I just got this beautiful book of pictures of NY Central steam locos and it has pictures of the famous J3a class engines that powered among others the 20th Century Limited, both with and without the shrouding and also with or without the massive tender that was added later. Highly recommended.

Here is what I mean.....

J3a with shroud:






Model of a J3a without shroud:






Both here incidentally have the regular tender as originally delivered, and not the massive tender that was added later. I am not sure that in its shrouded state any really ever used the later massive tender. But I may be wrong on that.


----------

